# MacOS 9 Boot Disk?



## Delta (Jul 26, 2005)

I have an anicent PowerMac 6100. As some of you may know its about as pickey as you can get!

I refuses to boot from the MacOS 9.1 CD and I have tried everything. It boots fine from a 7.5 CD-ROM but after 7.5 is installed it does not see the CD-ROM drive anymore (mabey because its not the origonal, but I have had it working a few times). I also cannot install 9.1 from the booted 7.5 because it says it needs the Apple Script extenstion, and since its being booted from CD there is no way to add it, right?

The only way I can see this being done now is to make a 9.1 boot floppy, if such a thing even exists?? 

How would I create one of these? or can anyone think of anything else I could try. I have 2 CD-ROM Drives and they both do the same thing (I can switch them both butween internal and external) 7.5 setup can see them both, but installed 7.5 cant.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 26, 2005)

Are you using an actual Mac OS 9.1 CD, or is it one of those CDs that came with another Power Macintosh computer?  If so, those might not work.  You would need the retail version.  I've also heard it mentioned that Mac OS 9.1 might work slower on an old Mac like that as opposed to something like Mac OS 8.6.  Plus, 8.6 would be cheaper to buy than 9.1.


----------



## Delta (Jul 26, 2005)

Its a full version and not a bundle copy. Yes this will run like a dog on my 6100, but yesterday I got a great deal on ebay, a G3 300 PDS Processor upgrade for £10 which should speed things up a little


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 27, 2005)

How much memory is installed on the machine?


----------



## Delta (Jul 27, 2005)

24Mb today, 72Mb tomorrow 

I see MacOS 9 requiers 32, but surely that wouldn't stop it booting would it?


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes, it will not boot unless it sees the requirements installed.


----------



## Delta (Jul 28, 2005)

I now have my 72Mb of memory, my G3 300Mhz PDS upgrade, and an HPV video card installed and still no luck 

Wow, and just this second I have reilised the guy who sold me that stuff chucked in a CD-ROM drive, that is an origonal! How did I not think of that this morning!! I'll give it a try now!


----------



## Delta (Jul 28, 2005)

Aww  Well the origonal CD-ROM drive shows up under MacOS 7.5, which is progress I suppose, but it still will not boot the OS 9 Setup. Weird


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 28, 2005)

Have you tried without the CPU upgrade?  It's possible that you might need to include the software for that CPU upgrade once OS 9.2 is installed.


----------



## Delta (Jul 28, 2005)

Nope, removed the G3 compleatly, tried to boot from the origonal drive. No diffrence 

I assume there's no such thing as a Mac boot floppy then?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 28, 2005)

You CAN create one...  It could be possible to use the installed 7.5.5 on the computer and then create a boot disk using Disk Copy to make an OS9 boot diskette.


----------



## Delta (Jul 28, 2005)

How would I go about doing that? I couldnt find any floppy images on the os 9.1 disc? 

I tried loooking for a guide on this issue, but with OS X being the norm these days anything I search for Mac wise usialy ends up being about OS X


----------



## Delta (Jul 30, 2005)

Argh! Still no luck, has anyone got MacOS 9 on 6100 before?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 30, 2005)

Are you trying to run this upgrade from within 7.5?  This site from Apple says that if you want Mac OS 9.1 on that Mac, you have to do a full installation, not an upgrade from 7.5 to 9.1.  This means you would have to backup whatever you have, wipe it clean, and install.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=25114

Have you tried booting off of the CD by holding down the "C" key after the bootup chime?  If that doesn't work, try holding down Command-Option-Shift-Delete after the boot chime.  Either one of those should work.  Beyond that, the only thing I can tell you is to boot to 7.5, go to Control Panels and launch Startup Disk, and select the Mac OS 9.1 CD-ROM to boot on restart.

Good luck.


----------

